# Backup Exec RALUS (remote agent) executes but won't back up

## svancouw

****

After many, many hours of work with another administrator, we found that the following wiki will solve all problems (inluding the entry we will be adding to it): http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Symantec_Backup_Exec_Remote_Agent_for_Linux_and_Unix_Servers

*****

I just installed the RALUS remote agent for Linux on a test gentoo box, in preperation for installing it on a production server.

I read the following post, which helped tremendously in this task: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-338300-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-beremote-start-25.html

I am able to start the service (it starts somewhat unreliably), and even get the Backup Exec 10d on Windows 2003 Standard Server to connect to it via root. What does not happen is expanding the server to see the directories that can be backed up. Neither can I simply check the box next to the server to have everything back up. Simply nothing happens.

I run lsof -i :10000, and it shows beremote running and listening on that port. If I run ps -p (PID number from /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid), it also shows that the service is running with that PID. When I run ps -ef | grep beremote, I get "root      9731  9691  0 07:23 tty1     00:00:00 grep --colour=auto beremote".

I attempted to run "./beremote --log-console --config-file /etc/VRTSralus/ralus.cfg >> startup_log", but my system will not let go of the terminal, and the resulting file is empty when I give it some time and reboot. Before rebooting, I can verify that the service did start.

I suspect that this is a fault of the Backup Exec Windows software itself, and not the client, but I was hoping someone could confirm or deny this. When I check the Backup Exec server software, it says that the "remote agent for linux" is licensed but not installed. I suspect that this was the problem, but the support agents and engineers didn't think so. Unfortunately at this point they threw up their hands and said "we tried", and wouldn't help further as Gentoo is not on their "approved" list.

Thank you ahead of time for your help. The following are my configs:

ralus.cfg

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Agent Browser\TCPIp\AdvertisementPort=6101

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Agents\Advertising Interval Minutes=5

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Agents\Agento Directory List 1=192.149.115.176

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\Logging\RANT NDMP Debug Level=0

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\Encoder=

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude1=/dev/*.*

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude2=/proc/*.*

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude3=/mnt/nss/pools/

Software\VERITAS\Backup Exec\Engine\RALUS\SystemExclude4=/mnt/nss/.pools/

VRTSralus.init:

#!/bin/sh

if [ ! -d /opt/VRTSralus ]

then

	echo "Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent missing /opt/VRTSralus (FAILED)"

	exit 1

fi

if [ ! -d /etc/VRTSralus ]

then

	echo "Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent missing /etc/VRTSralus (FAILED)"

	exit 1

fi

if [ ! -d /var/VRTSralus ]

then

	echo "Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent missing /var/VRTSralus (FAILED)"

	exit 1

fi

CMD="$1"

case "$CMD" in

'start')

	if [ -x /opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote ]

	then

		echo -n "Starting Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent "

		rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid

		rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid

		/opt/VRTSralus/bin/beremote >/var/VRTSralus/beremote.service.log 2>/var/VRTSralus/beremote.service.log &

		PIDWAIT=30

		while [ "$PIDWAIT" != "0" ] 

		do

			if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid ]

			then

				PIDWAIT=0

			else

				PIDWAIT=`echo $PIDWAIT-1 | bc`

				echo -n "."

				sleep 1;

			fi

			if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid ]

			then

				PIDWAIT=0

			fi

		done

		if [ -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid ]

		then

			RETVAL=0

		else

			RETVAL=1

		fi

		echo

	else

		RETVAL=1

	fi

	if [ "$RETVAL" = "0" ]

	then

		echo "Starting Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent: OK"

	else

		echo "Starting Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent: FAILED"

	fi

	;;

'stop')

	if [ -f /bin/grep ]

	then

		PID=`/bin/ps -e | /bin/grep beremote | /bin/sed -e 's/^  *//' -e 's/ .*//'`

	else

		PID=`/usr/bin/ps -e | /usr/bin/grep beremote | /usr/bin/sed -e 's/^  *//' -e 's/ .*//'`

	fi

	if [ "${PID}" != "" ]

	then

		if [ -f /bin/kill ]

		then

			/bin/kill -s TERM ${PID}

		else 

			/usr/bin/kill -s TERM ${PID}

		fi

		RETVAL=$?

		rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.pid

		rm -f /var/VRTSralus/ralus.errpid

	else

		RETVAL=1

	fi

	if [ "$RETVAL" = "0" ]

	then

		echo "Stopping Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent: OK"

	else

		echo "Stopping Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent: FAILED"

	fi

	;;

*)

	echo "Symantec Backup Exec Remote Agent for Linux/Unix Servers"

	echo "Usage: VRTSralus.init { start | stop }"

	RETVAL=1

	;;

esac

exit $RETVAL

----------

